# Aubrey Organics



## OXkimmieXO (Dec 21, 2010)

I used Clinique Skincare for such a long time, it stopped my acne but I read terrible things about the ingredients, so I decided to try a more natural skincare line. I picked up the face wash, toner, and moisturizer for oily skin by Aubrey Organics. It works great. It does not have same the oil control that Clinique had, but I strongly believe that it is better for my skin long-term.

  	Also, after using Clinique's skin care for a few months, I noticed many brown spots on my face, I thought it was due to acne scarring. But, after stopping Clinique, they are all gone! 

  	I just wanted to recommend Aubrey Organics to anyone that is looking for a more natural skin care regiment. I also encourage everyone, if you have not already, to do a little research about what you are putting on their face, because I'm really happy I did!


----------



## Elle_P (Jan 1, 2011)

I've also used Aubrey Organics cream cleansers for years, mainly their Rosa Mosqueta cleanser. It's great for sensitive skin and will not give you that dry stripped feeling. I had been using AO for at least 5yrs before trying other cleansers (based on my curiosity to branch out). I'm currently using Shea Terra Organics cleansers (Argan & Honey cleanser) and moisturizers and I'm really loving it! Just FYI...I would have no problem going back to AO cleansers at all..they've always done the job.

  	AO's Sea Buckthorn cleanser works the exact same way on my skin as the Rosa Mosqueta .. you just have to get over the smell.

  	Something I wouldn't purchase from AO is the Rose Hip Oil..I think it's terrible. The only Rose Oil that works well on my skin..is Ren's Synergy Rose Oil (sorry, I forgot the exact title). It's the best one I've found thus far but its EXPENSIVE ($80 USD) but it will last you 10-12months (1-2 pumps will cover your entire face and neck). But now that I've been introduced to Shea Terra and have tried a few of their products..I would highly recommend their Argan Oil as a daily moisturizer or if you have very dry skin then go for their Baobab Oil..neither has broken me out (I've used these since January 2010).

  	Shea Organics usually has a 30% off sale nearly every month..so when I order I make sure its during that time.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 1, 2011)

I had no idea that AO did skincare as well. They are well known in the natural hair community.


----------



## Elle_P (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi,

  	They actually have a small cosmetic line too but I'm not sure the extent of what they carry. I believe they had lip products, mineral setting powders or mineral foundation and blush..but it's been a while since I've checked their website. I have used their haircare and even used it on my dogs coat, it works well on both of us. lol


----------

